
Devs deserve the benefits of a union, says US presidential hopeful Bernie - ducaale
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/344987/Devs_deserve_the_benefits_of_a_union_says_US_presidential_hopeful_Bernie_Sanders.php
======
duxup
I'm skeptical of any union situation based on my personal experience.

A union with a light touch on some topics and such would be fine by me. But my
experience is that unions become their own bureaucracy and even well meaning
people working for them will negotiate more and more and more that on the
surface seem nice, but, often have unintended consequences, and a surprising
inability for a union to do anything about things that aren't specificity
negotiated.

Things like focus on seniority can create all sorts of unintended consequences
with stuck in the mud senior folks who are highly protected, get their pick of
career paths before anyone else even if ill suited for them, and new folks
with new skills devalued / first to get cut when things get bad. And that's
just one unintended consequence.

